# Suggestion for combining Tommy III with another effect



## Sasan (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there,

I still have a Tommy III and a 3PDT order switch PCBs here and would love to include both in a project. 

Did anybody here combine the Tommy with any other effect? If so, what would a fitting one be? I’m thinking of a boost or something similar...any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Jun 25, 2020)

What about a second Tommy III?
If you want a boost I think an opamp based one will be good to get more distortion.
If you want an alternative and heavy sound you can pair it with a fuzz (Fuzz Face, Big Muff, any one knob fuzz...) or a distortion (Distortion+, Crunch Box, Rat...), the list is always endless.
In case of a distortion circuit I advice to put the Tommy before the other one.


----------



## BeeSharp (Jun 25, 2020)

I have been really digging a KOT and a Nobels together.  I would bet the Timmy (Tommy) and a Nobels would work well together.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Two timmys isn’t a bad idea, since you could set one as a boost with adjustable eq.

I’ve heard several times people talk about zendrive -> Timmy stack. Might be cool since they are both pretty tweakable, but have a bit different flavor.  good thing is the Timmy stacks nice with most everything.

carefully consider your layout box size. Tommy and mahayana are both not very tall boards, so you may be able to get away with 1590BB sideways, but don’t take my word for it.  XX size is like 2 full single pedals.


----------



## Crookedtooth (Jun 25, 2020)

When I had the Timmy, it worked really well after my Tumnus/klone (at least for my taste). It had a nice thick tone that I still dig today!


----------



## Barry (Jun 25, 2020)

How about a Jan Ray! lol


----------



## Sasan (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions!



Barry said:


> How about a Jan Ray! lol


I actually have a Timmy/JR Dual Clone in one box


----------



## MikeT (Sep 20, 2020)

I was thinking about the Tommy and Informant at one point


----------



## HamishR (Sep 22, 2020)

A friend of mine loves to stack his Klon with a Timmy. It makes sense. The sound of the Timmy is so inoffensive that I think something with a much stronger character would pair well with it. I just built myself a Timmy III and must see how it sounds pushed by a Red Rooster. That could be a good combo.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 22, 2020)

Try a Malificent Mids to sculpt the tone.


----------

